# tv azul



## criscob83 (Nov 19, 2005)

de pronto mi televisor ha empezado a verse en tonos mas azules no estaba asi, que le puedo checar
es una jvc ya esta viejita es del 90???
espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2005)

date una vueltecita aki  (Análisis de fallas de TV a través de la imagen)
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm

espero te sirva


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 30, 2005)

ok parece que entiendo cual es el problema y mcuhas gracias pero donde puedo encontrar un diagrama de la television para ver si puedo solucionar el problema es una JVC de 1990 negra y dice mastercommand


----------



## JR (Dic 1, 2005)

donde conseguirse el plano eso esta dificil, yo estoy en europa y  no se mucho donde estan ubicada cada cosas, en estos paises, en republica dominicana,  hay una avenida q solo hay tienda de electronica, digamos mas o menos unas 50 tiendas y hay de todo, lo q uno va a buscar y no esta entonces lo piden. ni idea donde podrias conseguirte el plano


----------



## criscob83 (Dic 1, 2005)

no habra algo en internet si lo busco por el modelo que venga donde esta cada parte en la television, bnueno hay cosas que se reconocen a simple vista pero algunas son más dificiles de encontrar


----------



## jomicaro (Jun 10, 2008)

visita esta pagina 
www.eserviceinformación.com
si no lo encuestras, pon el modelo de tu tv. como sabes si alguien lo tiene.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 11, 2008)

criscob83 dijo:
			
		

> ok parece que entiendo cual es el problema y mcuhas gracias pero donde puedo encontrar un diagrama de la television para ver si puedo solucionar el problema es una JVC de 1990 negra y dice mastercommand



Cuando entres a la página deberás saber el modelo, busca en la parte de atrás de la tapa y debe venir un letrero como por ejemplo:

"Model no. C-1451   JVC"

Ya con ese número entras a la página que te dice jomicaro y podrás ver si lo hay.


----------

